# New Black Mesa Ranch Nubian!



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

I picked up my first Nubian doe this weekend! He is from Black Mesa Ranch stock here in az! So excited! I can't wait till may when she has her kids and I can start milking her! She is super friendly and follows me around everywhere!









Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking! Congrats!


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

She's lovely. And coming from Black Mesa I expect she will be an amazing milker. Is she bred or are you breeding her? Nubians are the best


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

So happy for you!! You will enjoy milking time so much-I know I certainly do!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

Hobbyfarmer said:


> She's lovely. And coming from Black Mesa I expect she will be an amazing milker. Is she bred or are you breeding her? Nubians are the best


She is bred to Black Mesa Ranch Explosive Affair. Here is a pic of him as a baby  what all can you tell me about black mesa ranch? All I know is they have very good stock and produce a lot of milk.









Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm glad you got her home safe. Hope she works out good for you.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

What a cutie! I lover her!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Pretty girl, she should have some flashy kids from that buck. Congratulations.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , she is gorgeous ! Congrats 
I love her color too , cant wait to see what her babies look like !!!


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone! So far she is really sweet and attached at my hip but kinda stressed out from being in a new place and not eating like I would like her to. She only eats when I stand with her but is slowly getting better with it lol. Does she look thin? Or is that just how a Nubian should look? Maybe I'm just being crazy hahaha

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So nice


----------

